# Coyote hunting/calling



## Boydt8 (Feb 8, 2012)

I am new to coyote hunting & calling, tired of waiting once a year to pull the trigger.
Here is a list of toys I bought for coyote hunting
-Turbo Dogg electronic caller
-Mojo critter decoy
-Primos fawn decoy
-17hmr

Any pointers would help to start bagging my coyote venture


----------



## Whiteman (Feb 8, 2012)

Get a bigger gun. My brother thinks his 17hmr is good for coyotes, but I know my 22-250 is better. White mountains huh? Thats where I am too. Sending you a PM.


----------



## abureels4me (Feb 8, 2012)

HMR not the best choice for yotes. If you do use it stay away from the plastic tip bullets and opt for the heavier 20gr type


----------



## Whiteman (Feb 8, 2012)

abureels4me said:


> HMR not the best choice for yotes. If you do use it stay away from the plastic tip bullets and opt for the heavier 20gr type



:agree2: I love the CCI TNT rounds. They do some work compared to the VMAX stuff. I shot a coyote at 20 yards with a VMAX and it bit at it and ran off. Thats not what I am after.


----------



## Boydt8 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Thanks*

In that case I will resort to my 30-06 /165gram 
My son called in a coyote last week, he's never done it, but several years ago I bought him a predator call/ decoy. He finally took it out, said he thought nothing would come in, out of nowhere here comes this coyote followed by a fox, can in 20 yards, missed.


----------



## Whiteman (Feb 8, 2012)

The hmr will work good for foxes. You will just have to go buy a varmint gun now


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 8, 2012)

Boydt8 said:


> I am new to coyote hunting & calling, tired of waiting once a year to pull the trigger.
> Here is a list of toys I bought for coyote hunting
> -Turbo Dogg electronic caller
> -Mojo critter decoy
> ...



Shot placement is the Key with your 17hmr. Makes the hunt more intense, and rewarding. Some guys can call'em in close enough to use a shotgun. But for those who like to take'em at any distance, the .223, 22-250, or even a .270 w/ 100gr. bullet are great. Below is an old pic, but these guys still hang around atop the hay bales looking for rats and mice. Set up close to these and have some fun.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 9, 2012)

I use a 220 Swift a lot with 53gr hollow point sierra bullets, If on the windy side I use the 243 with 85gr. HPBT sierra game kings.
My brother in law uses his 260 with a factory bullet. 
A friend uses a Rugar 204.

Our call is just a home made one with our sounds from Varmit al's and wind rivers web sites on a MP3 player.
works real well for all we want to do and get done.


 Al


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 10, 2012)

*.17hmr*

Keep the distance under 75 yards and make good hits and the .17HMR will kill em all day long. 

However the best Coyote round ever made would be the .17Rem if you are selling. 

If your not selling load the 30-06 down to a light .308 load and you will have an honest killing machine. Remember you can make a 30-06 a .308 but you can't make a .308 a 30-06.


----------



## Boydt8 (Feb 12, 2012)

*22-250*

Now looking into buying a 22-250, found a savage, but I want to stick with a Remington. Anyone had any luck with a ruger,the 204?


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 12, 2012)

Boydt8 said:


> Now looking into buying a 22-250, found a savage, but I want to stick with a Remington. Anyone had any luck with a ruger,the 204?



Check out the CZ 550 American. $815. Beauty of a 22-250...


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 12, 2012)

*.204Ruger*



Boydt8 said:


> Now looking into buying a 22-250, found a savage, but I want to stick with a Remington. Anyone had any luck with a ruger,the 204?



Yes I had a .204Ruger was a good little round but didn't beat out my .17Rem so the 204 went on down the road. But I would not hesitate to recommend it. 

If you plan to shoot at range over 300 yards or a regular bases you should step up to .220swift or 223AI.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 12, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> Yes I had a .204Ruger was a good little round but didn't beat out my .17Rem so the 204 went on down the road. But I would not hesitate to recommend it.
> 
> If you plan to shoot at range over 300 yards or a regular bases you should step up to .220swift or 223AI.



Or the .223 CZ 527 is worth looking into.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 13, 2012)

22 250 is a fine round as are most of the 6 mm and 6.5 rounds. 

I have also shot them with a 12ga and number 4 shot tight in a cedar swamp.

 Al


----------

